# Pokemon GO Ransomware Installs Windows Admin Backdoor Account



## JMH3143 (Jun 18, 2012)

> *It was only a matter of time until some clever hacker decided to leverage Pokemon GO's huge success to create Pokemon-themed ransomware.*
> 
> The bad news is that the person who developed this new threat is not happy with just delivering a basic crypto-ransomware but is also interested in data exfiltration scenarios as well as creating a backdoor account on the infected devices.
> 
> ...


Pokemon GO Ransomware Installs Windows Admin Backdoor Account


----------

